# Etang de Berre



## chewapchici (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Hätte da mal eine Frage: wer hat schon mal am Etang de Berre nahe dem Flughafen von Marseille geangelt und könnte einige Tipps geben?
Merci, im Voraus.


----------



## Wendeg48 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Etang de Berre*

*hallo chewapchici
es ist zwar schon etwas her aber ich habe keine gute Erinnerung daran.Wir haben an der Nord -Ostseite zwischen Martic und Flughafen geangelt wurden dann aber von den Einheimischen auf die Petrochemie aufmerksam gemacht die am **Etang de Berre angesiedelt ist. Nach Satelitenfoto noch größer geworden.Super Aale in den Muschelbänken aber leider nicht geniesbar. Schau mal bei Google Maps rein da kannst du die Industrie rund um den Etang sehen.
Übrigens wir haben geangelt und getaucht mit Harpune
Gruß Wendeg 48
*


----------



## chewapchici (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Etang de Berre*

Danke, ich kenne die Gegend schon, allerdings ist das mit der Petrochemie nicht so wild wie es aussieht obwohl es eine Menge davon gibt. Der grösste Teil der Verschmutzung kommt vor der Küste von den Schiffen auf die die Tanks spülen.
Es ist über die Jahre wesentlich besser geworden.(erstaunlich!)
Ich werde es morgen einfach mal versuchen, habe massig Gummi und Blech dabei und vom Hotel werde ich mir einige Garnelen besorgen. Mal schauen...


----------



## chewapchici (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Etang de Berre*

Voila,

hab's versucht, mit Gummi und Blech hat es überhaupt nicht geklappt und mit kleinen Garnelenstücken habe ich dann eine Daurade erwischt. Wobei ich bemerken muss, dass ich bloss za. anderthalb Stunden geangelt habe.

Nächtes Mal...


----------

